# Dewalt Planer won't turn on



## joiner (Dec 13, 2018)

Need help with my planer. DeWalt DW735 planer lightly used over last couple of years. Out of the one year warranty. Used it a couple of weeks ago and worked fine. Went to turn it on and get nothing. Outlet is good, reset switch on machine does nothing. Voltage detector indicates voltage in the cord up to the machine. Voltmeter on the switch shows no power getting to the switch. Anybody with sage advice or wisdom before cracking this thing open?


----------



## Heyoka (Oct 21, 2018)

No power to the switch makes me think a broken wire in the power cord near the entrance to the machine or the plug .


----------



## ocean (Feb 13, 2016)

I agree with Heyoka. Test from one end to the other on the cord. I don't know this machine but hopefully you can get to the machine end. If it is buried, you will have to crack it open as you say. Also test the switch while you have it open.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

SWITCH for sure :<))


----------



## Manyheads (Jun 24, 2015)

DW735 will not restart after TURNING off for coffee break. Replaced start switch, reset switch etc. no go still would not start. After many hours over several head scratching days and a lot of work, no go. WHACKED motor sharply with a rubber mallet (no joke). Works just fine. Evidently something was loose inside motor case. Sometimes the simple solution is best. Long ago I learned a mule would do anything you want - -you just have to get his attention FIRST


----------



## joiner (Dec 13, 2018)

It was the switch before the switch. (At the top of the picture) There's a contact switch to turn off the machine if the top cover is off. The pole on the switch was loose. Ended up just bypassing it. Works fine now.


----------



## JR545 (Feb 24, 2015)

There is also I believe a switch that is depressed when the cover you remove for blade changes is installed. Might also check that switch.


----------



## Scap (Aug 7, 2018)

> There is also I believe a switch that is depressed when the cover you remove for blade changes is installed. Might also check that switch.
> 
> - JR545


I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## Troph (May 29, 2019)

My Dewalt DW735 also did not start after using it a week ago…...Tried tapping the motor like Manyheads posted and it works just fine….....I still however want to find out what could be loose…brushes connections etc….. I will post when I find the answer…...By the way this is a great forum….....


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

If you try changing speeds when it's not running something inside gets disengaged and the planer won't start. There are a couple of easy solutions floating around forums, sounds like tapping with a mallet works too.


----------



## joiner (Dec 13, 2018)

There is a contact switch that shuts the machine off if the lid is off. It's at the top of the pictures. That was my problem. Went bad pretty quick with little use. I just bypassed it.


----------



## JLaHart52 (Mar 12, 2020)

How did you bypass the contact switch in that picture? I'm curious because I ran into the same issue today!


----------



## Scap (Aug 7, 2018)

> How did you bypass the contact switch in that picture? I'm curious because I ran into the same issue today!
> 
> - JLaHart52


You can try to find a spade doubler. Amazon has one listed under this heading:
K4 Adapter Connector Single Male Slide On Terminal To Double/Qty 6 Pack

Or you could cut and wire nut the two wires together.


----------



## joiner (Dec 13, 2018)

You don't have to buy anything extra. there are three things in series. The contact switch at the top of the picture, a reset breaker switch, and the mechanic on/off switch. The contact switch went bad on mine. Just remove the switch and the black cord between the two switches. Then just hook up the other black cable to where the black one was on the reset switch. This is a safety switch so that it won't run with the lid off. So if you remove it, your unit will still run with the lid off, FYI.


----------



## joiner (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Troph (May 29, 2019)

Mine did the same thing….and was past it's warranty by 6 months…Tapping on the motor worked….I finally called a local service center and explained the problem…..They sent me a free shipping label….All I had to do was pack it…..I called a week or so later to get a status …The gentleman looked up my case and said they would send me a new machine….The machine arrived just 2-3 days later….Haven't had any problems with the new one and even bought the Helix carbide cutter head for it…....I highly recommend the Helix cutter head….


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Removal of safety switches also allows for removal of body parts. A very foolish thing to do. That switch is cheap, even at an inflated price. What will an injury cost?? Just my opinion.


----------



## joiner (Dec 13, 2018)

Yeah, I'm not to worried about it. It's a Darwin switch. If I'm going to replace the blades, I'm not going to do it with the thing plugged in.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Darwin switch, I like that one!

I have one of these, this thread will save me much time in the future I am thinking.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I sure would not sell it without the switch. In today's world, you may be liable for injuries to the buyer.


----------



## JLaHart52 (Mar 12, 2020)

Thank you! Popped that switch out this morning and bypassed it like you said and that was the issue! New switch is ordered so if I ever sell it I can put it on!


----------



## zoopmitty (Jun 20, 2015)

Had this problem off and on for a while now. I have checked the switch along with the safety switch and all the cord and wires along with the reset button. I've always got it to run after tapping the motor few times until recently. I rechecked everything everybody has mentioned along with cleaning it up a bit. In doing so I noticed there was a second brush location towards the back of the machine. Come to find out the brush in that slot was stuck. After getting it unstuck and putting everything back together, it is running fine.

So to all that is having the same problem, check both of the brush slot. These machine will chew up wood better than 2 dozen beavers but if the brush get stuck and prevent the machine from turning on…. well that's just a huge paper weight. This also makes sense why tapping on the motor will get it running since sometimes few light taps is all you need to loosen up the brush… not recommended but it works


----------

